# the mixer bible: Over 300 Recipes for Your Stand Mixer



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this book any good for showing how to use the attachments for the KitchenAid StandMixer?


----------



## warlock (Jan 24, 2006)

Perhaps a manual might work better?


----------

